# Long Chang LC-30A.... is this a unique design or a clone of another machine?



## slow-poke (May 29, 2017)

I realize this mill was sold with numerous nameplates:

Long Chang
McMillan
Wesco
Busy Bee

The following are also similar:

Rong Fu RF-30
Craftex B1977
Craftex CX604
Menaros 30
Is the LC-30A based on some earlier design from another manufacturer?


----------



## DAT510 (May 29, 2017)

Any Pictures?


----------



## slow-poke (May 30, 2017)

It was manufactured in 1983


----------



## Buffalo20 (May 30, 2017)

looks just like the Central Machinery Model 981 I have (harbor freight circa 1983)


----------

